# The HIPS Blind By: H.I.P.S. Tech



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

By: H.I.P.S. Tech
www.hipsblind.com 

Made in America may not mean much to some but, to a man in Missouri it means everything. Jay Faherty is a hunter, turkey caller and manufacturers a product called the H.I.P.S. Blind in Sedalia, Missouri. 
Designed not only for the bow and rifle hunter it also will accommodate the photographer as well. This lightweight blind mounts to the end of your stabilizer and for the rifle hunter there is a small stand that allows you to set it up on the ground and also acts as the rest for your rifle. Should it be a windy day then set the blind up and secure to the ground.	
Set up is a snap on either a compound or tradition bow and as easy as opening an umbrella. Just screw the mounting bar into the end of your stabilizer then attach the blind to the bar using the quality quick release. This worked flawlessly for me trying many times with it at home with my compound bow. The tension rods are adjustable allowing for adjustment as the material of the blind may stretch over time. 
The blind measures 38”X38” and the opening is 10”X8” allowing for plenty of room to shoot your arrow out of or take pictures from while providing maximum concealment from your prey. Should one of the tension rods break you can order a new one online but in the meantime Jay suggests just using a carbon arrow in the meantime so you never have to go without your H.I.P.S. Blind.
Visit H.I.P.S. Tech sight for more information and video on the H.I.P.S. Blind.

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com\GarysBowhunting


----------



## AT Booner (Sep 3, 2008)

I own one of these blinds and they are light weight and great to hunt with. Check them out !!


----------

